# Piloto indicador de carga de alternador.



## Strong81 (Ago 2, 2018)

Estoy trabajando con un grupo generador diesel con el problema de que la luz piloto del alternador no se apaga, este problema puede deberse a la falla del regulador de volataje.  les explico el procedimiento de puesta en marcha
tengo una llave tipo giratoria doble (G1) puentea masa y 12 v alimentado un pulsador (NA1), presiono este pulsador y comienza a funcionar el motor diesel.
desde la llave  G1 tomo 12v hacia la luz piloto en serie con esta voy con un cable hasta el alternador (supuestamente el campo). una vez en marcha este piloto deberia apagarse, no lo hace,¿ el problema puede ser que el regulador no corta la alimentacion del piloto y tendria que cambiarlo.? que pruebas le puedo hacer al regulador  de volateje cuando esta en funcionamiento?
La bateria sin carga mide 12.6
con el alternador girando mide 13.6V
Disculpen la desprolijidad y la falta de una buena explicacion de mi problema. 

PD :Fotos del trablerito y de la bateria no se ve bien el alternador. Empeze de pasante en esta empresa hace poco y estoy metiendo mano a los grupo electrogenos aplicando lo que aprendi en mi tecnicatura.saludos y gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2018)

Marca y modelo del regulador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2018)

Publicaste imágenes del tablero del generador que *NO *vienen al caso.
La luz indicadora de carga proviene del regulador de tensión del alternador de 12V 
¿ Fotos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

Hay alternadores que además de los 6 díodos rectificadores grandes tienen otros tres tipo auxiliares de 3 A para excitación y luz piloto , fijate éste diagrama  







http://www.nosso.com.ar/spanish/tech_topics/reguladoresconex02.php


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 4, 2018)

Lo mas probable es falla del alternador, pues cuando está girando debe medir arriba de 14.5 v.  dependiendo del fabricante; Comenta si al arrancar, la  iluminación del piloto disminuye algo, o permanece con la misma intensidad. de ser posible mide la densidad del ácido de la batería, para comprobar si está cargando. la lampara piloto se apaga cuando la tensión de generación iguala a la de la batería, de esa manera le llega positivo a ambos lados del piloto


----------



## djyoan (Jul 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay alternadores que además de los 6 díodos rectificadores grandes tienen otros tres tipo auxiliares de 3 A para excitación y luz piloto , fijate éste diagrama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si exacto...
Y en ese caso como puedo estabilizar el alternador para que no parpadee el piloto?

Cómo es lo del feedback en los generadores?

Con los controles reguladores de exitación antigüos me parpadea el piloto.

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2020)

Faltan datos . . .  parecería que el que parpadea es el alternador . . .


----------

